# Can someone identify this part? From a 14hp Briggs Vtwin.



## markhdw (Jan 6, 2022)

I just opened the cases and this was at the bottom not sure if it fell out of someplace when I separated the cases but can't see where is goes or what it does. its a 295447 motor
Thank you


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Could it be the bottom of the governor shaft?? B.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks like the base from a ignition contact set, the more I look at your photo, the more I am convinced that it is the base of a contact set, on the other side, is there a small vertical piece with a small round contact attached to it??.

Did this piece have oil residue on it when you picked it up??.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

It's the compression release arm .... Pull the cam out and look on the lobe side of the cam gear. See picture below for where it was.... None of the small parts on the lobe side of the cam gear are sold separately, you have to replace the whole cam....

295447 Vanguard twin cam -- BS part # 845649. They usually sell for $140 new 

Decent used ones on E-bay run $40-$50. They usually break that little round arm off that rides in the small notch just above the return spring, so make sure it's there and working to lift those little balls on the cam lobes if you're buying used. You also want to roll your push rods on a flat surface to make sure you don't have some bent slightly.... Usually fails/breaks from letting the valves get WAY out of adjustment.
845649 Vanguard Cam


----------

